# CONTROLAR LAS LUCES DE UNA CASA



## thecurve02 (May 18, 2006)

HOLA AMIGOS SOY NUEVO POR ACA PERO LES QUERIA HACER UNA PREGUNTA

QUISIERA SABER COMO HACER PARA QUE SE PRENDA LA LUZ DE MI HABITACION CUANDO ABRA LA PUERTA , Y QUE FUNCIONE SOLO DE NOCHE O CON POCA LUZ

DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS PÒR SU AYUDA


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

thecurve02 dijo:
			
		

> HOLA AMIGOS SOY NUEVO POR ACA PERO LES QUERIA HACER UNA PREGUNTA
> 
> QUISIERA SABER COMO HACER PARA QUE SE PRENDA LA LUZ DE MI HABITACION CUANDO ABRA LA PUERTA , Y QUE FUNCIONE SOLO DE NOCHE O CON POCA LUZ
> 
> DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS PÒR SU AYUDA




Hay muchas maneras, la más sencilla es colocar un optoacoplador como un CNY70 en la puerta este es un sensor que tienen una pequeña separación entre ambos, ahi puede poner algo que interrumpa la señal y al abrir la puerta junto con esta se quita lo que esta interrumpiendo y se da un cambio de estado en el sensor.

Para detectar que solo s ehaga de noche ponga una LDR que active el circuito de control.

Ahora considere esto, al cerrar la puerta, se apgará la luz de nuevo, quiere que pase eso? si no puede utilizar un SCR, una vez disparado así se quedará aún si cierra la puerta, y ya cuando usted quiera apaga la luz desconectando la corriente del ánodo del SCR.

Saludos


----------



## thecurve02 (May 19, 2006)

HOLA, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA ME PARECE INTERESANTE Y LA VOY A PONER EN PRACTICA UNA COSA MAS ALGUIEN SABE DONDE PUEDO CONSEGUIR EL CIRCUITO PORQUE MUCHO NO ENTIENDO DE ELECTRONICA

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

thecurve02 dijo:
			
		

> HOLA, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA ME PARECE INTERESANTE Y LA VOY A PONER EN PRACTICA UNA COSA MAS ALGUIEN SABE DONDE PUEDO CONSEGUIR EL CIRCUITO PORQUE MUCHO NO ENTIENDO DE ELECTRONICA
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO



El circuito es muy sencillo, e sun transistor utilizado como inerruptor.

De VCC a base coloca la LDR, de base a emisor u potenciómetro de 100K.

Dependiendo del transistro que compre, por ejemplo un bc547, puede comprar resistencias alrrededor de 1k para ponerla de VCC a colector y de emisor a tierra con una de 470Ohms.

Entre la resistencia y el colector ponga un led para probar si funciona, cuando incida luz sobre la LDR el led debe encender. Si esa parte funciona me dice y ya le digo lo demás.

Saludos


----------

